
SNAP is not for long-term investors - krasa
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/snap-ipo-disappoint-punish-tech-valuations-abe-clark
======
fancyfinancier
Interested to see how this plays out in the market.

------
egg_head
really? it has better chance of being around than HP in 50 years

~~~
krasa
It depends what you mean by "being around". If you are talking about how Yahoo
is "still around", then I agree.

